# Black spot Bacteria ?



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a FR pumilio Cayo De Agua Female
that has been tested for Chytrid and Parasites
in the past... out of nowhere she has a black
kinda smudge looking spot on the crown of her
head.... She first had two spots on her
back right where it pokes out in the two spots..

Anyone ever seen this ? I cant get in to get a good picture
but if i get it i will post it in addition to this....

She seems pretty healthy, not skinny, still eating
climbing around like a little monkey... Even Breeding
and feeding eggs to tads...

Anyone with some kind of advice would be great

regards,
Justin


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I still cant get a good pic and i dont want to stress
the little bugger if he is ill or coming down with something...

Has anyone seen a Pum get black marks out of nowhere ?
My frog seems pretty healthy, eating like crazy, running around..

I have already contacted Dr Frye and sent a email to a Exotic Vet.
in my area.... Nothing so far, but just wanted to know if you guys
have seen something like this before


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

OK so i have decided to show this
blurry pic that i know isnt much
but maybe i will get a response out of it..
I took a few shots and all were extra blurry
i tried to lightly hand spray her but it didnt
come off... and she has had it all day
even after all the regular misting...


----------

